

Vanishing Act: Movie Trailers Are Going Voiceless - daveciccarelli
http://blogs.voices.com/voxdaily/2014/09/movie_trailers_going_voiceless.html

======
anigbrowl
_Technology Claims Another Victim_

Oh bullshit. Every film professional I know hated voice overs and thought they
were cheesy years ago. Nobody liked the way marketing companies cut trailers
so more and more directors and editors started supplying trailers along with
the final cut.

